
Ask HN: How is your family organized? - thekhatribharat
Thinking of the family as a socio-economic unit, it&#x27;s interesting to understand the roles different members play in a family and the different family organizational patterns in practice across the globe.<p>Keywords: Family Organization Chart, Family Life Strategy, Family Model, etc.<p>Reference: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pubs.ext.vt.edu&#x2F;350&#x2F;350-093&#x2F;350-093.html
======
quietthrow
You might get some answers if you pose your question better with specifics.

